# normalità???



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2016)

[h=2]Garante dellʼinfanzia: "In alcune zone della Campania lʼincesto è normalità"[/h]




"Abbiamo testimonianze dirette e indirette, che ci sono intere zone, in ,quartieri molto critici, in cui l'abuso sessuale, l'incesto, è elevato a normalità". A dirlo è il garante dell'Infanzia e dell'Adolescenza della Regione Campania, Cesare Romano. Tra i quartieri a rischio, Salicelle ad Afragola, Madonnelle ad Acerra, Caivano e alcune zone di Napoli. Per il garante "il fenomeno è abbastanza consistente, è trasversale e sommerso"

"Ci sono quartieri molto critici - ha spiegato ancora Romano -. Non ultimo Caivano, con i fatti che ben conosciamo". Negli alloggi del Parco Verde di Caivano, infatti, sono avvenuti i tragici fatti che hanno visto coinvolta la piccola Fortuna, la bimba morta dopo essere stata gettata da un terrazzo da chi avrebbe abusato di lei.

"Vogliamo accendere i riflettori su questo fenomeno e fare qualcosa che sia non solo un approfondimento ma soprattutto prevenzione e contrasto a un fenomeno che va sicuramente combattuto", ha concluso il garante.



è allucinante.


----------

